# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Norma Hellas Deca

## POLOSTAR23

Can anyone tell me if the newest label is as follows:

1.)Shiniy metallic with the Norma logo throughout the front of the label (hologram like).
2.) Red etching of logo in glass behind label. 
3.)Lot # and Exp. at the end of the label
4.) Round corner tight fitting
5.) Black stopper
6.) Taste is numb to the tongue

Any help on this would be appreciated.

----------


## 2.minutes

> Can anyone tell me if the newest label is as follows:
> 
> 1.)Shiniy metallic with the Norma logo throughout the front of the label (hologram like).
> 2.) Red etching of logo in glass behind label. 
> 3.)Lot # and Exp. at the end of the label
> 4.) Round corner tight fitting
> 5.) Black stopper
> 6.) Taste is numb to the tongue
> 
> Any help on this would be appreciated.


cant ya post a pic??

----------


## Big Bapper

Your in the wrong fourm bro. If you cant post pics use the search at top of thread and search for Norma hellas deca . That should give you what you are looking for.

----------


## POLOSTAR23

Here Is A Pic

----------


## MichaelCC

maybe here you can find what are you looking for:
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=237632

----------


## POLOSTAR23

So looking at mine do you think they are real. I think they look like the ones you have?

Thanks for your help.

----------


## snow_boy

Dude they are real! but wrong forum...

----------


## gsxrfarm

real good used the same gear

----------

